# MAfia War on Facebook



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello....any body here playing Mafia War ????:wave::wave:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

i do, what level are you on?


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

i do too...


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

yep me too Giz from the Ford RSOC got me into it, and now me and the wife are addicted to it... Just got on level 21


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

yep me too level 76 i think 

I have started to play scrabble to blow away a few cobwebs


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Mob wars fan here


----------



## Badger1967 (Jul 22, 2009)

yup me aswell


----------



## pajpower0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I used to play when it first started up until it changed into the new one. I spent countless hours on there, it is sooooo addictive, but on the downside, there are some right t**ts on there.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just reached level 95

also play Mobsters and Overdrive


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I play Mafia Wars, very addictive, Level 126


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm getting peeved with it now, every day countless stupid notifications spamming everything up. Total tripe.


----------

